# Making a Furry music video



## Rivercoon (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone here interested in taking part in such an undertaking?
There are make-up artists interested (though I'd be happy to interview other candidates), wardrobe is lined up and Fox Amoore will be handling the actual music end of things.
That just leaves rounding up everyone else. An actress willing and able to work in full makeup, camera, lighting, PA, etc.
If this sounds interesting to you please get in contact and tell me how you would like to be involved. Where you are located. Your experience if any. Equipment or equipment contacts you might have. Expected compensation. Fundraising, or anything else.

This will be a crowd funded project done as a prelude to gather interest in a future independent feature film. www.facebook.com: Traveling Music - the movie covers more info on the feature.
Don't be shy. Contact me here on FA or email Rivercoon@gmail.com


----------

